# are there any big saugeyes in piedmont?



## SaugeyeSlammer

In other lakes,Ive heard of fish reaching 27 inches and up, some reaching over 10 lbs, but ive never seen or heard of a fish this big come out of piedmont. Has anyone seen one, or caught one?


----------



## Big Daddy

In bttmline's pond??? I don't know. Maybe he caught all the bigguns. 

There are some PIGS in there, just gotta find 'em. 

Carl


----------



## esoxhunter

I know nearby Clendening has some bruisers in it.
Most eyes I catch at Piedmont are in the 12-21" range. No real hawgs for me.
EH


----------



## Corey

There are indeed plenty of BIG Saugeyes in Piedmont but they rarely get caught by the Saugeye anglers. Many are caught by Muskie trollers on big baits like Bagley Monster Shad. The best time for Saugeye fishermen to target Hawg 'Eyes at Piedmont is when they are up in the feeder creeks about the first week of April. Livelining big Chubs and Suckers is a productive method, as is casting jerkbaits and shallow crankbaits in the shallows beyond the silt deposits at the creek mouths. A flat-bottomed boat and a pushpole are necessary during most years with normal water flow levels. There were also some 6 to 8 pounders caught through the ice this past Winter...... Not by me though, Lol.


----------



## Zfish

Not by me either lol.. during ice season but I did see a couple real nice ones caught. I remember where for once too LOL... Just gotta get back up there and on a boat


----------



## SaugeyeSlammer

The biggest Ive ever seen was 26.5 inches, and the biggest ive caught was 24.5 inches, in piedmont but if there are bigger ones i might have to keep fishing it. i want to catch a pig, close to the 30 inch mark!


----------



## Net

The state record (by weight) was only 28-3/4" long. Being 50% sauger, a 29"-30" specimen would be rare indeed. Good luck.


----------



## Corey

Like any other species, there are long/fat, long/skinny, short/fat, and short/skinny individuals. The Saugeyes seem to take after their Maternal side as far as size and 29"-30" inchers are taken every year from nearly every water where they are stocked. The length of the State record is shorter than that of many of the 10-11 pound fish that are caught each season. As an example of the variety as far as the length-to-weight ratio, I have seen a 26.5 inch fish weigh 10.1 pounds ( a truly obese fish, lol, caught at Tappan), and a 29 incher that only weighed 7.4 pounds, although this last one was taken from the Tuscarawas River and most river 'Eyes weigh less per their length than lake fish. I'd guess it's from constantly fighting current.


----------



## Net

I've gotta watch where I toss my darts around here. Sometimes I miss the target and hit the man from Tappan in the backside.  
Seriously Jim, I will yield the floor to you any day of the week. Although I'm beginning to rethink my dream of starting a bait & tackle. I would have a hard time watching folks parade those hawgs in front of me day & night.

Hope to see you down the road again some time.


----------



## bttmline

There Are No Hawgs In Piedmont!!!!! Go Away!!!!! Stay Away!!!!!!
Go To Buckeye. Go To Atwood. Stay Off My Pond
Bttmline Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Corey

AAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!! Now we hear from Terrible Tim. He'll make us all walk an embroidered plank. A pretty way to die, mateys!


----------



## rockbass

Good point with that one Jim. Length does not really tell you everything about the weight. I am sure that pretty much is the same for all fish. I have caught several bass over 20 inches. the longer ones are not always the heavier ones. same with some cats too! I have noticed that with river saugeye and lake saugeye. the river ones I have caught are skinnier than what the norm would be from a lake.


----------



## catking

Now I know !!! I'm not a saugeye hunter at all, but I did catch one that was 28 " long. I didn't weigh it, but it was caught in a smaller river, and looked like it would weigh about 7 pounds or so.So when I saw where the record was around this length, I couldn't figure it out. Thanks Jim for clearing that one up. Makes sense, and DA KING !!! should have known this  ~**~


----------

